# heating pads



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the heating pads that stick to the bottom of the aquaruim

can they be left on at all times?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Yes!

What are you using it for?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I have used them for my snakes in the past, And i always left them on. The snakes actually went for the area that it was in, Only to come out to eat, drink, And try to escape.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Yeah, i leave mine on all the time. 
Dont just forget about them, make sure they stay in good condition and monitor the temps on the substrate above them frequently.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

The best way to run them is off a thermostat or rheostat. The heat pad plugs into the thermostat and you set the tempature. There is a thermometor which goes into the aquarium that shuts off the heat pad when it hits the right temp. Just like a submersable heater would work. I beleive the difference in the rheostat is that it just "dims" the heat to keep it at a certain temp. rather than shutting it on and off.


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

heres a link to a couple http://www.reptiledirect.com/index.asp?Pag...TS&Category=357


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks guys its for my leopard gecko


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I dont hibernate my box Turtles, so in the winter I bring in my tortoises and my box turtles and put them in some big tank (it has a crack thats why I dont use it for fishies) I keep two heating rocks in the aquarium. I leave it on at all times...my box turtle beat up the tortoises he likes it soo much..


----------

